# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  hereO GPS watch, Fort Lee, Newark, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/hereOfamily

twitter.com/hereofamily

Co-founder and CEO - Gill Mendelson

"hereO: The first GPS watch designed for young kids" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

hereO: The first GPS watch designed for young kids 

 Published on Mar 11, 2014




> The hereO GPS watch is the world's smallest real-time connected GPS tracking device, created specifically for children three years and up. For the first time, tracking technology has been miniaturized to fit in a trendy kids watch.

----------


## Airicist

HereO GPS Watch For Kids 

 Published on Mar 18, 2014




> HereO claims it's the world's "smallest and coolest" GPS watch device, which connects with a mobile and web app to allow parents to keep track of where their young children are at all hours of the day. The watch will retail for $149 and is available for $99 to people who fund the device's ongoing IndieGoGo campaign. Colleen Taylor talks to Daniel Leon of hereO about their GPS watch specifically designed for kids.

----------


## Airicist

hereO GPS Watch for kids featured on channel 9 (Russian) 

 Published on Mar 23, 2014




> The hereO GPS watch for young children is being featured on channel 9 in the russian language: www.9tv.co.il
> It really is a great video

----------


## Airicist

hereO GPS Watch For kids

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Founded in 2011, hereO offers the first comprehensive family location service that lets parents know their children's whereabouts at all times and empowers parents with the tools to locate their loved ones should an emergency arise.

----------

